# how to wire an adex dump



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: I'm tryng to wire up an adex dump but I don't know wich of the 2 pins on top of the candle wich is positive and wich is negative or ground I also want to wire 8 batteries to one pump any one has a diagram I will appreciate a lot thanks!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

In all honesty as long as one of them is Grounded and the other is activated by 24 volts it doesn't matter.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 12 2007, 03:15 PM~7889483
> *In all honesty as long as one of them is Grounded and the other is activated by 24 volts it doesn't matter.
> *


NOT ON AN ADEX. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


:twak: 


ON AN ADEX ONLY 1 PIN IS USED, THE OTHER DOESNT DO ANYTHING, ITS NOT HOOKED UP. YOU ONLY NEED 1 POWER WIRE GOING TO THE CORRECT PIN.


ON A SUPER DUTY BOTH PINS ARE USED, ONE IS A GROUND, ONE IS 24 VOLT HOT.


BUT THE GROUND IS AN ACTUAL GROUND.


THE DELTA, HYDRAFORCE AND OIL SYSTEMS USE A POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE, AND THEY CAN BE WIRED EITHER WAY, ONE CAN BE GROUNDED ONE GOES TO THE 24 VOLT HOT CONTROLLED BY THE SWITCH.


BUT ADEX USES AN ACTUAL GROUND, NOT A NEGATIVE, THERE IS A DIFFERENCE.


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 12 2007, 12:20 PM~7889512
> *NOT ON AN ADEX.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :twak:
> ON AN ADEX ONLY 1 PIN IS USED, THE OTHER DOESNT DO ANYTHING, ITS NOT HOOKED UP. YOU ONLY NEED 1 POWER WIRE GOING TO THE CORRECT PIN.
> ...




thats why I did this :dunno: :dunno: cause I never had one and not everything is designed the same!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

pin "B" is your 24v the other dont do nothing unless you have a super duty


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

so, in review, pin "B" is power {24v} and the other pin is not used? how does the dump gets ground ?? and about 8 batt to one single pump, how many selenoids should I use and do they go just in series meaning 96v to one pump!!!!! is that ok!! ???????????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 12 2007, 07:44 PM~7890548
> *so, in review, pin "B" is power {24v} and the other pin is not used? how does the dump gets ground ?? and about 8 batt to one single pump, how many selenoids should I use and do they go just in series meaning 96v to one pump!!!!! is that ok!! ???????????
> *


the adex is grounded threw the body and the "b" pin is def the + as far as the batts id run them all tp the front in series and run 3 noids per pump in a split bank fashion


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: I'm sorry maybe I didn't explain myself so good I have three pumps, and 12 batt. I wanto run only 4 batt to the back {that I know how to do } but to run the other 8 to the front with only one pump i dont know how many selenoids to use and should i break the 8 batt into 2 banks of 4 and 3 selenoids per each {bank}, or run the whole 8 batt.{96v} and a set of 6 selenoids straight to the pump????? thanks for all the help :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

for a single to the nose, just run all 8batts with 3 solenoids.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 only 3 selenoids for 8 batt??????? what will happen if a use 6, or 5 will that affect performance????? :0 are you 100% sure only 3 will do?????????? i"m doing this for a friend and don't want to burn or screw things around, in any case please accep my thanks and enjoy the picture as a token of my appreciation :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 13 2007, 11:25 AM~7893068
> *:0 only 3 selenoids for 8 batt??????? what will happen if a use 6, or 5 will that affect performance?????  :0 are you 100% sure only 3 will do?????????? i"m doing this for a friend and don't want to burn or screw things around, in any case please accep my thanks and enjoy the picture as a token of my appreciation  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


yes, run 3 solenoids for 8 batteries. adding more is a waste of time, and money, and space.



and no offense, but if you are having to ask this many questions, if it burns up, dont blame the solenoids.   

this type of install is simple to alot of people, but when you have to ask this many questions, then the amount of experience you have is questionable at best, sometimes its better to leave this work up to someone with proper experience, then again EVERYONE has to learn somewhere.  


alot of people run 10 batteries (120+ volts) through 3 solenoids. there is no need for anything more than 3, with that kind of voltage 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8 solenoids are gonna fry just as fast as only 3.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

hey non taken, is just that this car is not mine and like you just said we all got to start somewhere I just want to be sure, the rest of the set up I wire up myself and I think is decent enough maybe when is all done I will post a pic so you guys can see that I'm not a total domeass, I just never had work with an ADEX dump and 
I never 8 batt. to one pump straight, I always used banks to be safe, but hey now I KNOW and perhaps I can help someone else down the road thanks again for all the advise I reaklly apreciated!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn everyone sounds so smart up in here


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

well some people more than others , as you can see I'm part of the others!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :around: :tongue:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

learn new things


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

thats what the site is all about,sometimes you call the shops and it seems like they don't want to help you, they'r afraid to give up "secrets" :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

for sure homie,been here since 2002 under various names.......and i still learn shit here


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey whats going on guys, some time ago I ask for some help to wire an ADEX I receive some feedback good and bad, well I did wire and plumb the ADEX right at my first time but not without the help of the forum I do think this is a great place to learn new things and I will never put someone down for asking, even if there is a stupid question cause no one was born knowing hydraulics , by the way I love those ADEX dumps, to bad the'r so [email protected]#$%$# expensive here some pics , feedback if you want to, is all good :biggrin: I did everything BUT THE WELDING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63pala (May 28, 2006)

Shit is nice and clean bro. congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah boyeeee! adex and layitlow is the shit


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

